# Dudas generales sobre electroimanes



## juankillo (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola a todos!
Estoy metido en un proyecto en el cual he de mover unas varillas de metraquilato. Habia pensado en hacerlas mover mediante un electroiman solidario a esas varillas. es decir, tenemos la varilla de plastico y con ella un trozo de metal acolpado a ella. unos centimetros mas allá tenemos colocado el electroiman, el cual se excitará cuando un micro le de la señal. en teoria y segun lo que yo tengo entendido, la bobina se excitará y atraerá al trozo de metal con la varilla acoplada no? sabeis como puedo construir y saber los parametros para saber las dimensiones de esta bobina para convertila en un elecroniman? muchas gracias, hasta luego!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

Construir un electroiman es tan sencillo como coger un clavo grande o alcayata y arrollarle una 50 o mas vueltas de hilo de cobre barnizado.

Si quieres mejorar el sistema debes fabricar el electroiman en forma de herradura de forma que la chapa cierre el circuito magnetico.

Tambien puedes desmontar un rele.

Pero debes tener en cuenta que la plancha metalica casi debe tocar al electroiman, si no me equivoco la fuerza decrece cubicamente.


----------



## juankillo (Abr 11, 2007)

Debe de estar tan cerca? esque para mi aplicación se necesitaria desplazar unos cuantos centimentros, y supongo que para lograr eso necesitaria una bobina con un campo magnetico bastante grande verdad? y el consumo? no seria elevado?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

lo normal es unos pocos milímetros o mejor aun que toque la chapa y despues activarlo.
Si miras un electroiman de un rele transparente veras que la distancia es pequeña.

Una solucion seria utilizar unas garras.

Como son barrillas podrías utilizar un tubo  con un anillo dentro unido al electroiman, el anillo se mueve horizontalmente de tal forma que estrangula/cizalla la barrilla.
El tubo se calienta y se hace en forma de embudo para un autoguiado.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 11, 2007)

Lo que dice tiopepe123 es totalmente cierto. 
La fuerza es proporcional  al inverso del cubo 
de la distancia, por que el campo es un dipolo.
Estimar la fuerza es muy dificil, por que hay 
que resolver el problema electromagnético
completo, o sea, las ecuaciones de Maxwell.
Aquí se explica como y por que:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnet
Ahí hay un cálculo aproximado de un valor 
máximo posible. Lamentablemente, el artículo
no lo hay en la versión de la wikipedia en 
castellano, como suele ocurrir.
Un método muy usado para mover cuerpos
ligeros es el neumático, tanto por succión
como por enpuje de un chorro de aire, en
caso que el electroimán se te vuelva engorroso.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola, trabajo en una metalurgica y los pequeños recortes de chapas que quedan en el piso suelen ser muy peligrosos... hoy estabamos delirando sobre cuantos kilos hay tirados por ahí... y se me ocurrió armar una barredora con un electroiman, lo más potente posible, y por mera comodidad para 220v.

Que alambre utilizar? cuántos metros? qué nucleo?


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

La verdad es que interesante el tema es, por lo menos para mi , aunque no llevo demasiado tiempo en el tema no creo que te resulte muy difícil fabricarlo, la idea seria empezar probándolo a bajo voltaje e ir subiendo para ver como reacciona. El núcleo de hierro estaría bien pero tal ves se te quedaría algo pesado. Dime más o menos cuál es tu idea, se parecería a un detector de metales en forma? solo que en vez de detectar metales recogería viruta. Tengo varias ideas en mente pero dí más o menos que es lo que estas pensando.

Por ejemplo para repartir mejor el peso del núcleo de hierro estaría bien usar una muleta y al final de esta hacerle unos ajustes para ajustar un núcleo de hierro de una superficie considerable, el electroimán si se le pone por poner un ejemplo una lamina de plástico recubriéndolo para que la viruta no haga contacto con el núcleo de hierro y así pueda ser más fácil la retirada de la viruta.

Bueno lo dicho, comenta tus ideas para atajar el problema y vere si te puedo ayudar mejor o no 

Salu2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 7, 2007)

por ahí encontré como hacer uno pero chiquito... funciona a pilas y no levanta mucho peso... aca está la dire: http://www.inta.es/descubreAprende/htm/accion6.htm

Se me había ocurrido darle forma de T (pero invertida) como para que la bobina quede en posición orizontal. Para ser más gráfico... algo así como una bordeadora de cesped.


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

Como piensas hacerlo de grande más o menos? Las medidas de la T vamos.

Salu2


----------



## Kacto (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola amigos. Soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda, mas de lo que se imaginan. Les comento, tengo que crear un electroiman casero que me permita atraer una pequeña masa, pero no logro encontrar información sobre como hacerlo bien. Es decir, quiero saber como hacer para conocer cuantas vueltas de alambre bobinado debo hacer, de que diametro el alambre, de que largo y ancho el electroiman, que correinte necesito para el peso que quiero atraer etc. He estado buscando mucho pero no encuentro nada que me ayude. El electroiman se debe poder conectar a 5 volts. Adjunto modelo de lo que busco.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Ago 26, 2007)

Seria bueno que utilizara un diámetro de alambre lo mas delgado posible  compre en un almacén de repuestos eléctricos de segunda una bobina para contactor  en buen estado  de 24 volt   también puede servir una de 110 volt o 220 volt,  desármela con mucha lógica y utilice este alambre,  envuelva la mayor cantidad posible  de alambre muy bien ordenado y en un solo sentido en  una puntilla,   deje descubierta una pequeña parte   en la punta.  “La puntilla debe ser   la mas grande que encuentre en una ferretería.”  coloque en las puntas del alambre los 5 vol de voltaje continuo   lo puede sacar de una  pila   o de 4 pilas de 1.5 en serie aunque la suma daría 6 volt cuando energice el electroimán  muy seguramente caerá a 5 volt recuerde que este alambre es esmaltado y que las puntas  se debe quitar el esmalte.
Saludos y buena suerte …………………………..


----------



## Kacto (Ago 26, 2007)

El alambre lo consegui, y tengo una barra de hierro sobre la cual enroscar el alambre. Esta n o supera los 2 centimetros que es el espacio que tengo para el electroiman. Pregunta: solo le doy una vuelta de alambre o haciendo dos es mas fuerte? y si hago dos, lo hago con el mismo alambrae o enrrollo otro encima del primero?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Bobina una capa enrroscando el alambre para que quede como si fuera una "Rosca" y se toque alambre con alambre unos 1,5 Cm.
Luego envuelve esta capa de alambre con cinta aisladora o de papel engomada o lo que tengas.
Sobre la cinta bobinas otra capa avanzando al revez que la primera capa (Primera capa Dercha -> Izquierda, Segunda capa Izquierda -> Derecha).
Cuantas mas vueltas de alambre enrrolles mas fuerza tendra tu electroiman.
No hace falta cambiar de alambre.


----------



## Kacto (Ago 26, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas. Tengo una sola más. Si ven el grafico, el trozo de metal que quiero atraer es guiado hacía arriba por un cilindro mas fino que el solenoide. Para hacer eso, el cilindro mas fino puede ser de hierro tambien, asi lo hago todo con una sola pieza?, o debe ser de otro material para que no me atraiga tambien a la chapita. Espero que se entienda. Es decir, yo necesito guiar mi mecanismo hacia arriba para que mantenga una trayectoria y no se vaya para cualquier lado. Pero tengo duda de que si hago la columna mas delgada de hierro tambien me entorpezca la elevacion de la chapa ya que se convertiría en iman cuando circule corriente por la bobina.
Gracias


----------



## Kacto (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo una consulta que hacerles. Tengo que montar un electroiman en un circuito para que me levante una pequeña chapita. he conseguido un nucleo de hierro y lo he bobinado con alambre esmaltado, luego lo conecte a una pila de 1.5 volt y verifique su funcionamiento. Por suerte y como las leyes de la fisica indicaban funcionó. El alambre de bobinado de inmediato subía de temperatura, pienso que es debido a la gran corriente que circulaba por el seguramente por la baja resistencia que presenta. 
1º) Como hago para medir el consumo del eletroiman? (No quiero que la pila me dure poco)    
2º) Y para conocer la minima corriente necesaria?
3º) Existe alguna pintura o esmalte de venta al publico que logre evitar que se imante un metal?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

1) Multimetro en escala de Amperes Corriente Continua
2) Vas agregando resistencias en serie (Por ejemplo 1 Ohm hasta que ya no levante la chapita) y mides la corriente con el multimetro.
3) No


----------



## Kacto (Ago 29, 2007)

El dato que me va a dar el multimetro a que se refiere, es decir, que me dira "tantos amper por hora"? o como es que me dice el consumo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Exacto ! ! son Amper hora, antes de medir coloca el multimetro en una escala de 10 A por si el consumo es muy alto.


----------



## Kacto (Ago 31, 2007)

El tema es así. El cilindro grande es el nucleo de hierro. Yo lo que necesito hacer es atraer con este una chapita que a su vez tiene un cilindro de menor tamaño como guía para marcarle el recorrido, que es hacía arriba o hacia abajo. Al principio yo había hecho la guía en una misma pieza con el nucleo de hierro, pero no funciono porque la chapita se quedaba adherida al cilindro menor (yo pense que esto no iba a suceder). Luego puse la guia aparte, como se ve en la figura, pero tampoco funciona porque este agregado tambien se imanta y no sirve. Entonces, como puedo hacer para lograr esto sin que me sucedan estos problemas? No puede ser madera porque no quedaría, pienso yo, presentable. Los materiales tendrian que ser o metales o plastico para la guia, pero en el caso del plastico es necesaria una matriz, y en el caso de metales no se cualo no se imantaria.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 1, 2007)

Pongo rodilla en suelo y  pido disculpas por mi equivocación.
Ejercicio:
Tememos una misma tensión 24V aplicados a una bobina formado con cable de 4mm de sección con un hierro en su interior. Este hierro apoya en una báscula para medir la fuerza que ejerce (chapuza pero es una forma de hacelo en casa). Tenemos otra bobina, conectada a la misma fuente, formada por cable de 1mm con un hierro apoyado en una bascula.
 Los diametros interior y exterior son los mismos. La segunda bobina tiene un monton de vueltas más.

¿Cual ejerce más fuerza?


----------



## Kacto (Sep 1, 2007)

Perdon que no lo puedo hacer practicamente ahora, pero supuestamente haría mas fuerza la de cable de menor diametro, una de las razones es por la mayor cantidad de vueltas y tambien porque en algun lado leí que para aumentar la fuerza conviene dismminuir el diametro del cable del bobinado. Puede que tambien este involucrado la resistencia que presenta el cable, menor resistencia mayor corriente circulando?. Me pregunto ahora si estas queriendo darme una respuesta a lo que pregunte y no la veo. Yo cuando hice todo de un mismo material no envolvi los dos cilindros con cable, solo el de mayor diametro. Y siempre use el mismo nucleo (es decir el msimo material), solo que una vez incorpore la guia en la misma pieza y la otra en una aparte (ambos intentos fracasaron, jejeje)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Reducir el diametro del alambre del bobinado te permite meter mas vueltas en el mismo espacio, la intensidad del campo magnetico es directamente proporcional al Nº de vueltas y a la intensidad de corriente que circula.
Pero si disminuyes mucho la seccon del alambre, la corriente por efecto de la resistencia del bobinado comienza a bajar.
Si tu cilindro es de hierro maciso, hasle un agujero dentro e introduce en ese agujero el actuador del electroiman (Otro cilindro de hierro pero de mucho menor diametro)


----------



## Kacto (Sep 1, 2007)

No entiendo eso, que es el actuador? vos decis que meta dentro del cilindro mas grande uno de menor diametro y ese lo haga mas largo para que sirva de guía?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Exacto ! !, si tuviera la camara te mando la foto de uno comercial.


----------



## Kacto (Sep 1, 2007)

Pedon que vuelva a preguntar, el bobinado exterior no me generara una fuerza en ambos cilindros (el externo y el interno). Entonces el interno se imantara tambien evitando que la chapita sea atraida hacia arriba, es decir, no me sucedería lo mismo que si fuera todo hecho en una sola pieza? 
Gracias fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

No es una sola pieza, son 2, un nucleo externo con la bobina y dentro una barra que se puede deslizar, al imantarse la barra "Movil" es atraida al interior del nucleo.

Otra forma:
Te consigues un transformador que NO sirva, lo desarmas, el laminado esta formado por piezas de chapa con forma de "E" y piezas con forma de "I", acomodas todas las "E" juntas formando una "E" de 1 Cm de espesor en la pata central de la "E" colocas una bobina (Que tu fabricas), con las piezas "I" armas tambien una "I" de 1 Cm de espesor. Las mantienes proximas la "E" y la "I", cuando circula corriente obtienes el doble de fuerza de atraccion entre la "E" y la "I".


----------



## El nombre (Sep 1, 2007)

A mayor intensidad mayor fuerza. 
Como bien comentaba *Dr. Caos* con sus explicaciones dándome un tironcito de orejas. Lo que ocurre es que cuando no se aplican correctamente las formulas te lleva a errores garrafales. 
*a menor intensidad menor fuerza.*

googleando me encontrado con 

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/elecmagnet/magnetico/cMagnetico.html

Se puede ver con las formulitas que la intensidad...
Cada uno que saque su conclusión

A correr

PD parece que no andaba muy equivocado y eso que escribía de cabeza. La práctica también vale en estos casos


----------



## Kacto (Sep 3, 2007)

Creo que si, por las dudas adjunto un esquema de lo que supongo cloncluimos como el electroiman que necesito(espero que sea). Preferí hacer la punta que sube y baja en la misma pieza que el cilindro menor, tal vez para ahorrar trabajo del tornero. Lo que no entendí es lo ultimo que pones sobre dos agujeros en el actuadora, capaz si lo puedes dibbujar me harias un gran favor.

GRacias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ Perfecto ! ! ! ! ! ! y si ademas funciona ni te cuento


----------



## Kacto (Sep 3, 2007)

Mas que muchas gracias fogonazo, si llego hoy a la tarde me mando para el tornero y le doy las medidas de las piezas para que me las fabrique. Espero que funcione. Ni bien las haya probado les informaciónrmo los resultados. Deseenme suerte jeje.
Saludos


----------



## wamorenol (Nov 21, 2007)

Buenas Tardes:

Mi nombre es Wilmar Moreno y soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrica en la Universidad Nacional de Colombia, como proyecto final para la asignatura de Campos Electromagnéticos, debo diseñar y construir un elecroimàn capaz de levantar 10N le agradecería infinitamente si me pudiera colaborar en este aspecto con indicaciones, formulas y requerimientos necesarios para esto ya que de esto depende que pase la asignatura.

Cualquier comentario o la ayuda propia favor hacermela saber a través de este correo.

Cordialmente,

Wilmar A. Moreno López


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

El formulaje ya lo posteo El Nombre un poco mas arriba. Lo que te puedo agregar son algunas consideraciones generales.

Los 10 N no son gran cosa, lo importante es la forma del cuerpo que levantaras, si el cuerpo apolla plano contra el plano del electroiman NO problem, si el cuerpo apolla desparejo, se complica lo ideal es "cerrar" el circuito magnetico lo mejor posible.
Otra consideracion, si trabajas en continua tienes buena fuerza de retension pero si la carga esta separada unos cm, te costara mucho traccionarla (Lograr la aderencia).
En cambio si trabajas con CA por efecto del cambio de inductancia de la bobina del electro al tener o no contacto con el objeto a levantar, tienes gran intensidad de corriente circulando al no estar pegado que se reduce al aderirse la carga.
El circuito mangnetico te conviene que sea habierto, y que el cierre de este sea la carga a levantar. Como el ejemplo "Electro.jpg" de mas arriba.
Tambien existen consideraciones sobre el tipo de uso que se le dara, si es continua o esporadico, en un caso habra que analizar el calentamiento de la bobina, en el otro este sera despreciable.
El material para el nucleo magnetico se me ocurre apriori debe ser hierro silicio, no necesariamente laminado, ni siquiera de mucha calidad.

Espero esto te sirva, si es asi o no comenta y tambien comenta que ideas tienes como para ir redondeando

Saludos y felices Gaussios

Agregado:
Otra idea que acabo de engendrar, que tal un iman de neodimio, sin corriente de retensión con gran fuerza, estable, Etc.
Al momento de querer "Soltar" la carga empleas un electroiman con polaridad opuesta, como este golpe sera breve, no habra calentamiento (Tampoco consumo electrico)


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 3, 2008)

Buenas Noches, Saludos a todos los electrónicos, a todos  que tenemos electricidad en las venas, soy nuevo en esta aldea electrónica, y este es mi primer mensaje:

  El punto en cuestión es que estoy diseñando un dispositivo y para ello requiero diseñar unos pares de electroimanes, los cuales deberán trabajar con corriente continua asta un máximo de 24 amperios para poderlo funcionar con baterías y el consumo de corriente debe estar por el orden de los miliamperios, 10 ó 20 mA, para que pueda operar por más tiempo con las baterías, también le voy a colocar un capacitar electrolítico, para que absorba la descarga de la bobina al abrir el circuito. 

  El detalle esta en que requiero alcanzar, como mínimo, fuerzas del orden de 1.000 G, o mayores de ser posible con estos parámetros; para ello el diseño puede jugar con las dimensiones del núcleo (largo, ancho y alto), se por referencia que mientras más pequeño sea el diámetro del conductor, el consumo de corriente será menor y también se que mientras más vueltas, tenga el electroimán el campo magnético, será mayor.

  Pues bien no soy graduado en alguna carrera del área, pero me gusta y e desarrollado muy buenos experimentos y proyectos.

  También me interesa saber que programa puedo emplear para realizar el diseño de este proyecto y donde puedo bajármelo gratuitamente. 

  Gracias a todos por su atención y en especial a los que me puedan brindar ayuda.

  Saludos Pedro.

[/b]


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2008)

Pedro Emilio dijo:
			
		

> .... unos pares de electroimanes, los cuales deberán trabajar con corriente continua asta un máximo de 24 amperios para poderlo funcionar con baterías y el consumo de corriente debe estar por el orden de los miliamperios, 10 ó 20 mA,.....


24A en la bobina y 10-20mA de consumo en bateria ? ? ?
Podes aclarar esto?


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 3, 2008)

Gracias Eduardo por tu interés, te explico coloco dos electroimanes en paralelo, con un capacitor electrolítico, en paralelo a ambos para que no se produzca el chispazo en los terminales del suiche, y queden pegados, y como el electroimán no es ideal tiene resistencia la cual consume corriente.

  Adjunte un dibujo de lo que quiero hacer para que tengas una mejor idea.

  Te doy más detalle luego, ya que tengo que salir, y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2008)

Normalmente loe electroimanes comerciales (Para pequeños accionamientos) de 24V consumen unos 100mA.
Con 10 a 20 mA no me da la cuenta, el electroiman tendria que tener muchismas vueltas de alambre (Muchisimas = Demasiadas).

El capacitor en esa posicion produce el efecto contrario al deseado, al momento de cierre del Switch la corriente tendra un valor muy alto (Hasta que se carge el capacitor), si tu circuito tiene un coponente resistivo (Cables finos) incluso te puede aparecer un retardo en el accionamiento de los solenoides.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 4, 2008)

Si Gracias Fogonazo, es verdad lo de las vueltas, tengo un electroimán que me regalaron, con las siguientes características:

	Alto: 		5 cm
            Ancho: 	1 cm
	Profundo: 	6 cm
	Conductor: 	0,8 mm
	N° de Vueltas por Capa: 62
	N° de Capas: 	14

   Lo he puesto a funcionar con 12, 24, 36 y asta con 60 voltios DC, pero solo tengo este, para evitar el chispazo, de descarga del solenoide, lo he colocado en paralelo con un capacitor electrolítico de 10.000 microF, 60 V DC.

   Las mediciones respectivas no las he podido realizar, ya que solo dispongo de un voltímetro nada más. No estoy seguro de cuanta corriente consume, pero debe ser muy poca ya que he pasado toda una semana operándolo con una batería de lámpara de emergencia, sin recargarla.

   Si hay una forma de calcular el campo magnético, en los extremos del electroimán con los datos que he suministrado, por favor indícamela.

   Por otra parte Fogonazo, en un tema que tu planteas, señalas que tienes doce bobinas, que son del tamaño de una lata de 330g, tu crees que con dichas bobinas se puede obtener un campo magnético, de unos 10.000 G ó por lo menos unos 5.000 G, ya que de ser esta ultima cifra, se podrían emplear dos en lugar de una. Por otra parte, tienen núcleo, y si son redondas o rectangulares.

   Gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 4, 2008)

Pedro Emilio dijo:
			
		

> ....  Lo he puesto a funcionar con 12, 24, 36 y asta con 60 voltios DC, pero solo tengo este, para evitar el chispazo, de descarga del solenoide, lo he colocado en paralelo con un capacitor electrolítico de 10.000 microF, 60 V DC.


Se pone un diodo en paralelo con la bobina.



> Las mediciones respectivas no las he podido realizar, ya que solo dispongo de un voltímetro nada más. No estoy seguro de cuanta corriente consume, pero debe ser muy poca ya que he pasado toda una semana operándolo con una batería de lámpara de emergencia, sin recargarla.


Pasa por un supermercado y comprate un tester.



> ....se puede obtener un campo magnético, de unos 10.000 G ó por lo menos unos 5.000 G, ya que de ser esta ultima cifra, se podrían emplear dos en lugar de una.....


10000G no es nada del otro mundo.
Los bobinados de cualquier solenoide de alterna esta dimensionados para entre 10000G y 15000G , y en continua hasta 20000G.

Por otro lado tenes una confusion de terminos,  "fuerza" no tiene nada que ver con "intensidad de campo magnetico".
En en primer mensaje hablas de "fuerza de 1000G" , por lo que se interpreta que queres levantar 1000 gramos y ahora de "campo magnetico de 10000G o 5000G"  que son 10000 o 5000 Gauss.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 4, 2008)

Claro Eduardo, lo que pasa es que soy solo un aficionado, y no supe expresar correctamente la idea. Por otra parte lo del dio es exactamente es para que, y que tipo de dio. 

   Eduardo, consegui un demo del software Crocodile Physics 1.5, y es muy bueno, pude ver el funcionamiento en tiempo real, pero ya se termino el tiempo del demo; donde lo puedo bajar. O si hay otro mejor que me puedas recomendar. 

   Y con respecto de los cálculos que planteé anteriormente que me puedes decir.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 4, 2008)

El diodo es para que no salte la chispa.  Cuando el contacto abre (supongamos que esta a positivo), la corriente "quiere" ;-) seguir circulando por la bobina y lo hace a traves del diodo, quedando la tension en bornes de la bobina a -0.7V , sin el diodo, la tension tomaria valores negativos muy altos y se generaria la chispa.

Respecto al software, revisa en  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24.html

Sobre los calculos para un electroiman, en casa tengo un manual con algunas formulas.  De cualquier manera tenes que aclarar que requisito necesitas cumplir, si fuerza o intensidad de campo. Es como si se tratara de una prensa y no se sabe si hablas de fuerza de cierre o de la  presion de la bomba.

No se que tendras pensado hacer, pero tiene tufo a terapias alternativas. Si es asi, el consejo es que no pierdas tiempo ni plata con charlatanerias. 
Salvo claro, que el objetivo sea estafar a credulos, en ese caso segui adelante, pocos negocios son tan rentables.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola Eduardo, por lo que me dices, entonces debo colocarle un diodo zener en serie al electroimán.

   En cuanto, ha:  -- Cuando el contacto abre (supongamos que esta a positivo), la corriente "quiere"   seguir circulando por la bobina y lo hace a través del diodo, quedando la tensión en bornes de la bobina a -0.7V , sin el diodo, la tensión tomaría valores negativos muy altos y se generaría la chispa. --  

   ¿Cómo calculasteis la tensión en los bornes de la Bobina?

   Por otra parte, lo que deseo es aprovechar esos valores muy altos de tensión, almacenándolos en un condensador.

   ¿Por qué?
   Para disminuir el consumo, de las baterías y así prolongar su durabilidad, es decir, que cuando abra el circuito, la bobina se descargue en el capacitor, y cuando se vuelva a cerrar este se descargue en la bobina; consumiendo así menos corriente de la batería, por lo que esta se podrá usar por mayor tiempo.

   En cuanto, ha:  -- De cualquier manera tenes que aclarar que requisito necesitas cumplir, si fuerza o intensidad de campo. –

   Lo que requiero calcular es la intensidad de campo magnético. Te cuento que tenía un imán de 10.000 Gauss, y con el fue con el primero que experimenté, pero no lo puedo utilizar ya que no puedo cortar el campo magnético, cuando sea necesario, cosa que si puedo hacer con el electroimán.

   En cuanto a las terapias alternativas, no me gustan y tampoco estafar a la gente.
   Se que puede ser un negocio muy lucrativo como dices, pero para eso hay que nacer, y francamente no puedo hacerlo.

   Por mis venas, en cambio si corre la invención, la creatividad y determinación a lograr lo que me propongo a pesar de que me llamen loco, o me digan eso no va a funcionar.

   En cuanto a los sowftware que publico Li-ion, sabes el Crocodile Clips, me parece excelente, pero solo es un demo y permite conectar solo tres elementos por vez, sabes donde me lo puedo bajar, gratuitamente.

   Donde trabajo venden los tester, pero solo miden corriente alterna y en un rango de entre 2 a 20 Amp. ¿Qué me recomiendas al respecto?

   Eduardo, gracias por tu Valiosa Ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 5, 2008)

* Pones un diodo comun, la conexion es la del diagrama. 
* Ese voltaje de 0.7V es un valor tipico de caida de tension en un diodo.
* Olvidate de querer disminuir el consumo promedio con un condensador, porque es insignificante.
   Si queres bajarlo (al promedio) tenes que minimizar el tiempo de actuacion.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 5, 2008)

Ok, entiendo, ha si, si lo veo, claro, gracias.

Y encuanto a las otras interrogantes, que te plantie, que me dices.


----------



## Julio Andres (Abr 15, 2008)

Estimados Señores, soy nuevo en este foro,  necesito implementar un electroiman que reemplace al golpe del martillo, 1000Newton. Solicito a quienes me pueden guiar en este tema , le estaré agradecido.
Por ahora no tengo muchos datos , en verdad los datos los iremos creando, ya que solo me pidieron eso, y no tengo nada todavia,
gracias.


----------



## keils (Oct 13, 2008)

Buenas a todos los miembros del foro, y gracias de antemano.
Mi problema es el siguiente, quiero alimentar una bobina de un electroiman, cuyos datos electricos son:
 Tension nominal: 35V
 Corriente nominal: 600mA.
Se quiere poder controlar la intensidad (o tension) que se introduce en la bobina a partir de una señal de 0-10v, procedente de una automata. ¿Podria hacerse con operacionales, y como?,¿es conveniente interponer una etapa de aislamiento tipo opacoplador entre la salida y la etapa de acondicionamiento?
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2008)

se puede lograr con comparadors, y lo del opto solo es necesario cuando se manejan corrientes altas o tensiones altas. en este caso no es muy necesario.


un posible comparador es el lm311.
saludos.


----------



## keils (Oct 15, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero creo q me explique mal. Lo q necesito es que la tension de entrada en la bobina varie desde 0-35V dependiendo de la tension analogica procedente del automata que va de 0 a 10v.
Y si fuese desde -35V hasta +35V (la tension del automata sera de -10 a +10v), existe algun Amplif. Opercional que soporte esa tension, o tendria que buscar otra cosa. Si alguien tiene una idea presentenla aqui, Gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

A ver si esto te sirve.

Es un amplificador operacional de potencia (Audio) pero se emplea como amplificador de tensión continua, la ganancia de tensión la da la relación de R2 / (R6 + R1).
R1 es un preset que debes ajustar para conseguir los 35V de salida con 10 de entrada (Ganancia fina)
Como el operacional no llega a los 0V de salida, se cancela la tensión residual con los 2 diodos D1 y D2
Lo que esta dentro del recuadro es la simulación de tu transductor con una salida de 0 a 10V
La resistencia de 58 Ohms se supone que sea la resistencia del solenoide


----------



## keils (Oct 15, 2008)

Gracias, por tu ayuda, me ha servido para mi cuestion.
Ahora, no consiguo resolver la duda planteada anteriormente, conseguir amplificar la señal de manera que pueda obtener a la salida +35V a -35V; pues no se si existira algun aop capaz de soportar dicha diferencia de tension.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

¿ Y para que quieres -35 V en un solenoide ?

Si se puede con algo similar y fuente partida "+ 0 -"


----------



## keils (Oct 16, 2008)

Se trata de alimentar y controlar una suspension magnetica. El actuador, electroiman, tiene dos bobinados. uno de ellos se encuentra permanentemente alimentado a 35v, y el otro, con arrollamiento inverso, hace las veces de control, es el que se alimenta a partir del controlador PID, y segun especificaciones ha de alimentarse desde 35 a -35v.
Como no encuentro un amplificador capaz de alimentarse a esos niveles, se me ha ocurrido el siguiente circuito, pero parece q no funciona porque siempre se alimentan los dos montajes darlington, en teoria complementarios, por lo que siempre se restan voltajes y no se acercan a los 35v.
Si ha alguien se le ocurre una mejora, o una solucion mas practica estare agradecido.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

Si ese el caso, necesitas un operacional que se puede alimentar con algo mas de +35 -35V

Este soporta hasta +-50, seria cuestión de ampliar la capacidad de corriente con un par de transistores complementarios (Para que pueda manejar al electroimán)


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 16, 2008)

No te convendria usar un integrado amplificador de audio ? 

Te quedaria un solo integrado con muy pocos elementos externos (el disipador seria una miseria porque tu carga es de 50 ohms)
Usando dos en configuracion puente podes bajar la tension de alimentacion a valores mas comodos (como +/- 20V) .  Con un amplificador dual (como el TDA1515) te queda mas compacto todavia.


----------



## George Rosales (Abr 15, 2009)

alguien me podria decir como puedo hacer un electroiman lo suficientemente potente, como para poder levantar un peso aproximado de 2 libras?

Si alguien me puede ayudar con esquemas o dibujos xf!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2009)

Ya vienen hechos !

http://www.pysel.com.ar/electroimanes/electroimanes.htm

Saludos !


----------



## George Rosales (Abr 16, 2009)

Pero yo lo que necesito es hacerlo por eso lo que quiero es poder tener esquemas de dimensiones y si me podrian mostrar algun dibujo tambien?

Por favor me urge es para mi proyecto!


----------



## zaiz (Abr 16, 2009)

Sin afán de querer entrar en detalles teóricos (ni polemizar al respecto), te platico lo que yo hice:

Uno como el que te muestro para levantar un objeto metálico de casi 2 libras.
(Lo alimentaba con una fuente de 12 volts CD a 5Amperes. Aunque tal vez te funcione con una de 3A)

Si te sirve la idea, qué bien.
Saludos.


----------



## George Rosales (Abr 16, 2009)

Gracias pues claro que me sirve!

Pero me podrias decir como se cuanto amperaje soporta cada numero de cable esmaltado?
o el voltaje?
Y si se podria hacer con 110v que numero de alambre seria?


----------



## Febrero (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola, digamos que quiero conseguir un electroimán débil. 





El solenoide que se ve en la figura me crea un campo magnético a lo largo de su eje que la intensidad de este (del campo magnético) dependerá del número de espiras, del radio de estas y de la intensidad de corriente que pase por el cable.

Yo quiero que el consumo de mi siustema sea de 5 W.
Entonces, si el transformador, que es un simple cargador de teléfono móvil, es de 12 V.
P=IV=V2/R=5W, como V=12V pues tenemos que R=28.8 homs
Vemos que con estos valores tenemos una intensidad I=416 mA (cosa que el cargador del móvil es capaz de entregar).
Como veis soy un principiante. Alguien ve si algo de lo que digo es incorrecto o inviable o mejorable?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2009)

No creo que sea buena idea. Te conviene más usar una resistencia en serie, o un LM317 como fuente de corriente (la bobina en continua equivale a un cortocircuito, y cortocircuitar la salida del cargador podría deteriorarlo).Y en cualquiera de los casos, no tendríamos  ningún control sobre el campo magnético generado


----------



## Febrero (Dic 12, 2009)

La resistencia del cable de cobre la considero negligible en comparación con R.

La resistencia R, precisamente, la añado para evitar hacer un cortocircuito, a parte de para poder controlar la cantidad de corriente que pasa por el circuito y por tanto  el campo magnético.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 12, 2009)

La resistencia tienes que comprarla de al menos 8W de potencia, no la compres de 5W porque va muy justa, mejor que esté sobredimensionada... Eso sí, será grandecita y se te va a poner caliente. Por lo demás no soy capaz de encontrar otro problema.

Saludos


----------



## kavi (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Seria conveniente poner un diodo en serie entre la salida del positivo de la fuente de alimentacion i la bobina para evitar la tension inversa que crea una bobina.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 12, 2009)

Entendí cualquier cosa. Hacé de cuenta que no dije nada


----------



## Febrero (Dic 12, 2009)

Lo de la tensión inversa en DC no lo había oído nunca. Si alguien me puede explicar a qué fenómeno físico responde se lo agradecería.

La idea de este invento es para enrollar la bobina alrededor de una tubería de agua y probar cuanto eficiente es como descalcificador. Por lo visto cuando los cristales de sales minerales están sometidos a un campo magnético se impide en una gran parte su precipitación y por tanto su adherencia a las paredes de las cañerías.
Existen sistemas comerciales que trabajan con campos pulsados utilizando un 555 pero también hay sistemas pasivos que son un simple imán permanente que se pone alrededor de la tubería. El sistema de campo pulsante sí es efectivo. El de un campo magnético constante no lo sé y es precisamente lo que quiero probar.

Alguno de los que leeis tenéis cal en el agua de vuestra casa?. Si es así lo podéis probar, es algo barato y no tenéis mucho que perder.

Un saludo!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 12, 2009)

Hay una ley física (creo que es la ley de Lenz) que indica: V = L * di/dt (en palabras, cuanto más inductancia, y mas rápido varíe la corriente que circule por la bobina, más tensión autoinducida, la cual tenderá a oponerse a los cambios de tensión de entrada, según entiendo).
Pero esa tensión inversa no creo que traiga problemas, porque la salida del cargador es esencialmente una tensión continua que producirá una corriente tambien continua, y la corriente continua no produce tensión inversa (dk/dt=0).La componente ac de salida (100Hz) si va a producir tensión inversa, pero será pequeña y no la vas a notar.
Resumiendo: la bobina no produce tensión inversa en continua.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola Febrero

Tu Pregunta:Lo de la tensión inversa en DC no lo había oído nunca. Si alguien me puede explicar a qué fenómeno físico responde se lo agradecería.

[/COLOR]
Toda Bobina Por La Cual Circula Una Corriente Eléctrica Genera Un Campo Magnetico(La Teoría).
Si le Quitamos Esa Corriente, el campo magnetico se “Contrae” generando Voltaje Inverso en los extremos de la bobina.(Mas teoría)

Este voltaje puede llegar a ser de varios cientos de volts con lo cual podría dañar los componentes conectados a ella.
Por tal motivo se conecta un diodo en paralelo con la bobina en sentido inverso a la polarización de esta Con el objeto de que absorba esos picos de voltaje.

Si el extremo de tu bobina esta conectado al Positivo de la fuente, a ese extremo debes conectar el Cátodo del diodo y el ánodo al otro extremo de la bobina. Pero si es el negativo solo invierte el diodo con respecto a la bobina.
__

Si la tubería donde pretendes hacer tu experimento es ferromagnética no creo que el campo magnetico llegue al interior del tubo para evitar que sales minerales se precipiten.
Esto Es: no hay un AISLADOR para los campos magnéticos. Sin embargo se le puede poner un CAMINO mas fácil de circular. Este seria el metal de la tubería. Pero.. si la tubería es de Plástico, Cobre, u otro material no ferromagnético entonces si funcionara.

En los relojes antimagnéticos lo que hacen es poner un anillo ferromagnético por donde circularan las líneas magnéticas y el reloj no se vera afectado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 12, 2009)

A la medida de conectar un diodo en inversa para anular cualquier pico de tensión inversa, tambien se puede conectar un capacitor electrolitico al lado de la bobina (en paralelo).De esta manera,nos aseguramos que al desconectar el circuito, las variaciones de corriente serán lentas, y la autoinducción será pequeña.


----------



## Febrero (Dic 13, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder.

Saludos!


----------



## edu7611 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola a todos!!

bueno desde hace dias he estado tratando de diseñar un circuito para controlar el solenoide que aparce en las fotos. desconozco sus caracteristicas solo se que posee 2.3Ω. Creo que funciona en DC. basicamente lo que necesito es poder activar el solenoide y a su vez poder controlar la fuerza del bastago o nucleo del solenoide. se me ocurre que podria ser a travez de un regulador de voltaje. pero me han comentado que también se puede utilizar un PWM. la fuerza de golpe tiene que ser alta, y ya lo he concetado a una fuente no regulada de 69.8VDC y ya con la carga la tension cae a 25VDC y la fuerza aun no es lo suficiente..

De antemano agradezco sus opiniones y ayuda.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola menudo Solenoide! mola..

¿De qué diámetro es el alambre del solenoide? ¿Has hecho los cálculos de qué corriente aguanta?

¿En qué orientación debe inmpulsar el bástago: hacia arriva, lateral, hacia abajo? ¿No puedes hacerlo lateral? ¿No puedes poner un bástago más pequeño?

¿Cual es la carga que hace que te baje la tensión así? Si te baja la tensión es posible que también baje la corriente y por lo tanto la fuerza magnética del solenoide.

¿Cómo es el circuito que llevas hecho? Si puedes mostrarnoslo...


----------



## edu7611 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pues medi el diametro del alambre y es de 1mm, y con respecto a la corriente pues depende del voltaje q*UE* se le aplica. y hasta el momento solo le he conectado la fuente ya q*UE* necesito saber a que voltaje me entrega la maxima potencia. 
El bastago se impulsa hacia abajo, y al degernizar el solenoide un resorte lo regresa a su posicion original.lo q*UE* he hecho para probar esta en la imagen.. cuando conecto la bobina la tension cae a 25VDC


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 8, 2010)

diámetro de hilo de un alambre de cobre según su corriente:

D= square((4*Sección)/pi) , 

Donde; S = I(rms)/J,
Donde; J = densidad de corriente en el hilo (entre 3 y 5 A/mm^2; tomaremos 5 A/mm^2).

Hay que despejar I(rms):

D=square ((4*I(rms)/J)/pi);

1 = square ((4*I(rms)/5)/3.1416)
1=(4*I(rms)/5)/3.1416
*I(rms)*=3.1416*5/4= *3.927A*

Si mis cálculos son correctos no debes esceder 3.927A por esa bobina o arderá en ignición como los filamentos de las bombillas...Creo que deberías poner una resistencia limitadora de corriente en serie con la bobina y quitar Ro

Faltaría calcular la resistencia limitadora en base a la tensión rectificada, en el dibujo pones que tienes 69.8Vac

¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## betodj (Sep 8, 2010)

Realmente lo que se necesita es controlar la intensidad del campo magnetico (en tu caso seria aumentar la fuerza del campo magnetico para mover el bastago) 2 opciones:

1.) Encontar la maxima corriente del bobinado para obtener el maximo campo magnetico (Es presisamente lo que estas intentando)  ¿ y si eso no bastara por el diseño actual del bobinado (espiras, dimension, material del bastago etc)? (necesitas mas de lo que puede dar)
2) Por que no pensar en reforzar  la intensidad magnetica del bobinado por medio del camp magnetico de algun iman permanente (atraccion repulsion) saldria volando el bastago jejej.

!Bienvenido al foro¡...

No olvidar que los comentarios del foro solo son de orientacion y sugerencia.


----------



## edu7611 (Sep 8, 2010)

pues lo de poner una resistencia en serie ya lo probe, fue la misma de Ro que aparece en el circuito. otra cosa q*UE* hice fue conectar el solenoide a los 110VAC y aparentemente funciona pero se calienta demasiado rapido. Creo q*UE* calculare una nueva Ro para q*UE* circulen 3A


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 12, 2010)

hola, pues si te funciona es porque está bien de aquella manera. Si se calienta es normal, ten en cuenta que si pasan más amperios se quema con lo cual estás en el límite y justo antes de quemarse no va a estar frío. Lo que tienes que calcular es la potencia que disipa la bobina con 3 Amperios según el dato de resistividad del cobre y ponerle un disipador. (si tengo tiempo te calculo yo la potencia disipada, lo del radiador para solenoides no tengo ni idea) Hasta luego, espero que no te arda el invento.

Anecdota: Un día, intentando triturar calabazas crudas con una batidora vieja, ésta se atascó con un trozo duro de calabaza. El rotor no se movía y la corriente por el debanado creció tanto que se quebró el hilo por el calor e hizo una bola electromagnética (me quedaron las palmas de las manos algo negras pero poca cosa sin importancia)... Fíjate con esa bobina lo que puede pasar sin protección de plástico si rebienta una espira instantáneamente: v=L*di/dt


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bueno pongo la fórmula de la potencia en la bobina aunque no sé como relacionarla con la temperatura que disipa:

Potencia disipada por la Bobina.

Pcu = I(rms)^2 * R(bobina)

dónde: R = p*l/s;

dónde: p(cu) = 1.73E-8 [ohmios.m]
dónde: l = longitud del hilo y s = sección.

R(espira) = l(espira)/s * p = xxxxxxx ; 



*He visto en internet que la Resistencia del cobre varía en función de la temperatura

Hay que medir la Sección y la longitud del hilo del solenoide....



He visto por internet que al pasar de 150ºC se perfora el aislamiento del hilo. Para refrigerar la bobina puedes sumergirla en aceite especial para transformadores.


----------



## aferral (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola tengo que hacer un experimento de levitacion magnetica utilizando imanes corrientes con electroimanes, soy bastante nuevo en hacer electro-imanes.Y voy a necesitar uno buenos para este trabajo comprendo como hacer un electroiman el del clavo enrollado en cobre conectado a una pila y los consejos basicos de mas vueltas mayor la fuerza magnetica, 
pero tengo un monton de preguntas:

-El electro iman que trato de hacer es este







-En este electro iman que son esas cosas de los lados y para que sirven









_-Cuales son los factores más importantes para la fuerza del electroiman

-Cuando probe algunos electroimanes la pila se calentaba esto al aplicar mas energia se calentara aun mas y si es asi
cuanto es lo maximo para que no me queme o incendie algo (voy a poner este electroiman cerca del carton)

-Como consigo suficientes amperes como calculo cuantos necesitare y bastara con ir uniendo pilas o debere consegir otra
fuente de energia (si con las pilas basta cuales son mejor AA AAA o bateria) (si no sirven las pilas y tendre que enchufarlo
a la corriente debere conseguirme transformadores y cosas por el estilo?)

-Influye para la fuerza del electroiman el grosor del cable a enrollar? pues uso un bien delgado para manejarlo mejor.

-El nucleo que uso es de hierro el hierro es el mejor para el nucleo o hay mejores

-Importa la formma de la base del nucleo (cuadrada o redonda o otras) pues si se trata de dar vueltas no seria mejor la redonda

-Influye en algo la forma en que se enrolla el cobre al nucleo (mas junta o mas separada)(tirante o no)(si esta toda esparramada o de forma uniforme)
Si repaso el cobre es perjudicial o ayuda (me refiero a que rodee el clavo de cobre y ahora lo paso por arriba del cobre dandole
más vueltas)

-Afecta que el cobre este con su recubrimiento?

-El diseño que uso (el del clavo con una punta como polo apuntado hacia arriba donde generara repulsion a un iman) es el mejor
para este trabajo o hay un diseño mejor

-Cuando trate de que el electroiman y un iman corriente se repelieran se juntaron por el hierro del nucleo esto es porque 
mi electro iman aun no tiene suficiente fuerza o hice algo mal?

-Por ultimo esta ecuacion que estaba en la pagina que mencione más arriba es aplicable a mi tipo de electro iman?
Y si asi es que es Distancia entrehierro (creo que puse eso arriba)
_
Lo siento por ser tan pregunton, pero estube como 2 dias investigando para hacer un electroiman que moviera 2 clips. Gracias desde antes


----------



## panxozu (Sep 16, 2010)

En lugar de un clavo, consigue una barra de hierro. la segunda imagen se parece a un transformador  la verdad no había visto uno así,  ha de ser un simple electroiman y las cosas que salen a los lados son parte de lo que conforma el núcleo
Entre los factores estan el numero de vueltas que le des al electroiman y la corriente que le apliques a este.
Si pretendes que tu electroiman tenga fuerza suficiente con las pilas no lo vas a conseguir, lo ideal seria utilizar una fuente de laboratorio.
El calibre del cable tambien influye, si es muy delgado este se calentara demasiado. En cuento al embobinado haz las espiras lo mas unidas que puedas(pues estas elaborando un solenoide, investiga sobre estos), no hay problema si se enciman las capas del embobinado.
No le quites el esmalte al cobre pues provocarias un corto.
Te comento que en la escuela hicimos un electroiman el cual le dimos aproximandamente unas 200 vueltas de alambre de cobre, no recuerdo el calibre pero si se calentaba un poco, y levantamos fácilmente una pesa de un kilo, pues sacudimos el electroiman y la pesa seguia unida el electroiman, no recuerdo cuanta corriente se le aplico, pero esta fue del laboratorio de la escuela. Suerte


----------



## aferral (Sep 16, 2010)

Gracias me aclaraste ya la mayoria de las preguntas,pero  puedo usar la fuente de poder del Pc para dale energia (bastara necesito que atraiga objetos como a 7 o un poco más de cm) y no me dijiste que es el entrehierro


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 16, 2010)

El entrehierro en este caso sería la distancia entre el punto 1 y el 2.

-------------
|...............                |
|                ...............|
|                ...............|1
|
|                ...............|2
|                ...............|
|...............                |
-------------

El diametro del cobre que te conviene utilizar es de acuerdo a la intensidad que va a circualr por el circuito, si es una intensidad muy elevada vas a tener que agarrar un cable medianamente grueso.

Y esta Intensidad esta dada por V y R de tu circuito... en este caso la R de la bobina y el Voltaje a aplicar...

Con una fuente de PC tenes salidas de 12v, 7v, 5v, 3v... te recomiendo que pruebes con 12V... un nucleo de hierro de no mas de 25 mm de diametro darle una buena cantidad de vueltas y probar


----------



## aferral (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya con esto tengo gracias por explicarme. Pero tengo entedido que el electroiman le importn los ampereos nomas como cuanto ampereos es una fuente de poder normal pues me encontre una bateria de 750 mAmpereos sera mayor o menor que la bateria esta


----------



## aferral (Oct 11, 2010)

Tenia entendido que a mayor numero de vueltas por amperes era la fuerza del electroiman entonces si yo tenia una bateria de 6 v 750mA con 10 metros de cable. Tendra la misma potencia que 2,5 metros de cable con 12v 3000 mA.

Si no asi como va la cosa me dicen como cuanto deberia enrollar con la nueva bateria de 12v 3 amperes


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 11, 2010)

Necesitas medir los ohms que tenia la longitud de tus 10 metros de cable, con eso sabras que corriente consumia tu electroiman.

Sabiendo cuantos amperes debe de consumir, sabras cuantos ohms necesitas para poner la bateria de 12V.

Para obtener la longitud que necesitas de la nueva bobina, necesitas saber cuantos omhs por metro tiene el calibre del cable que vallas a utilizar.


----------



## aferral (Oct 11, 2010)

Ya y como puedo calcular eso o tengo que buscarme un aparato (soy re principiante una explicacion bien grande)


----------



## Quyque82 (Oct 12, 2010)

Fuerza de Newton en un electroimán:

F = \frac{\mu N^2 I^2 A}{2 L^2}

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroimán


Donde:

A es la sección del electroimán (pi * r^2)
L es la longitud del electroimán creo...
mu es la permeabilidad del núcleo
I es la corriente

Parece que los voltios no entran en la fórmulación.


----------



## aferral (Oct 12, 2010)

Quyque82 todo bien exepto en permeabilidad magnetica que le agrego ahi? por segun lo que dijiste tiene que ver con una propiedad del nucleo que en este caso uso hierro


----------



## Quyque82 (Oct 13, 2010)

mu_0 es la permeabilidad del vacío (se escribe con la letra griega y subíndice "0"). Este parámetro determina la facilidad con que el campo magnético atraviesa el espacio vacío. Cuanto más permeable sea el material, más fuertemente podrá pasar el campo magnético.

mu_0 = 4*pi*1E-7 = 0.000001256637061 [H/metro]

mu_fe = mu_0 * mu_relativa

mu_relativa del hierro = 1E4 = 10.000 = 1*10^4; En papel siempre escribimos : 1*10E4 lo cual parece que estamos diciendo 100.000; (al principio me dio muchos errores cuando lo escribía el profe y yo lo calculaba en la calculadora)

Por lo tanto: mu_fe = 4*pi*1E-7 * 1E4  = 12.5663E-3 =12.5663 * 10^-3 

Luego tampoco te fíes mucho de estos datos. Cada tipo de núcleo de hierro tiene una permeabilidad relativa y si varía un poco solamente el resultado final de la fuerza puede variar mucho.
La madera tiene otra permeabilidad.
---------------------------------------------
Si quieres calcular la resistencia ohmica del cable:
Rcu = ró * longitud [metros]; 

Ró es la resistividad del cobre = 1.73E-8 ohmios/metro

Suerte con los cálculos !


----------



## RodFIE (Dic 8, 2010)

Saludos, me surgió una duda acerca del electoimán. ¿No pasa nada si está un poco encimado una espira con la otra verdad? ¿El efecto será el mismo?
Es que yo quiero hacer uno, pero de núcleo le puse unos 8 clavos, y quiero usar un calibre no tan grueso, para utilizar una corriente de 1 Ampere.

Gracias por la atención, un saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 8, 2010)

Si las espiras estan bobinadas en el mismo sentido es lo mismo. El hecho de que esten prolijas es por una cuestion de espacio. Cuanto mas parejo lineal esta, la proxima capa sera plana


----------



## sammaael (Dic 8, 2010)

Es verdad recuerdo cuando mas pequeño haber hecho un transformador y en el bobinado primario tube que ser cuidadoso a la hora de enrollar el alambre por cuestion de que no quedara muy voluminoso solamente, pero el otro bobinado lo hice mucho mas rapido y aveces se montaban los conductores y funciono super bien, aun alimenta la fuente de poder que uso en mis proyectos.
saludos


----------



## RodFIE (Dic 8, 2010)

Oh, cierto, cierto. Ya chequé la teoría. Gracias por su ayuda camaradas.

¿Debo proteger mi fuente, usando algún diodo?


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigos. Esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro. Soy un estudiante de primer año de mecatronica. En la materia de electricidad y magnetismo como proyecto final quiero hacer un relevador. Ya tengo todo listo pero el electroiman se comporta de manera rara. Vibra o golpetean las piezas que quiero jalar (como si fuera un timbre) pero no entiendo porque se comporta de esta manera y no se queda pegado un clavo por ejemplo sino que atrae y repele y asi sucesivamente. 


El electroiman lo hice con un tornillo de 10 cm y alambre calibre 22
Lo conecto a una fuente que me entrega 18 volts y 1.7 A

Saludos y ojala me puedan ayudar.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 28, 2011)

La fuente está bien filtrada (con buenos capacitores) ? Me suena que hay todavía 50Hz y por eso te tiembla todo.

Es una fuente regulada o es directamente un transformador en una caja negra?

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

raulon dijo:
			
		

> ....El electroiman lo hice con un tornillo de 10 cm y alambre calibre 22
> Lo conecto a una fuente que me entrega 18 volts y 1.7 A.....


¿ Y no será que consume mas de lo que puede entregar tu fuente ?, esta se auto-protege y provoca la vibración.


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Gracias por contestas. La fuente es de una impresora HP.

Si el problema es el que menciona Fogonazo asi que es lo que tendria que hacer
en teoria (sin hacer calculos) usar un tornillo mas chico o darle menos o mas vueltas
No necesito mucho del electroiman unicamente que atraiga (y mantenga) un pequeño tornillo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

raulon dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por contestas. La fuente es de una impresora HP.
> 
> Si el problema es el que menciona Fogonazo asi que es lo que tendria que hacer
> en teoria (sin hacer calculos) usar un tornillo mas chico o darle menos o mas vueltas
> No necesito mucho del electroiman unicamente que atraiga (y mantenga) un pequeño tornillo.



*Mala idea*, con eso logras incrementar el consumo y también aumentar el problema.

El tamaño del tornillo *no* importa.
*Si* importa la cantidad de vueltas que le des.
1) Averigua la resistividad por metro del alambre de cobre que estas empleando.
2) Calcula cuanto metros se necesitan para lograr una resistencia que provoque un consumo de 1A (Aproximadamente)
3) Cortas el largo de alambre que te dio el calculo.
4) Te pones a hacer la bobina sobre el tornillo hasta ocupar todo el alambre.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 28, 2011)

Otra cosa: Bobiná de forma lo más pareja que puedas, así mejorás el rendimiento de la bobina...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

muchas gracias a los dos por darse el tiempo para responderme..
en este momento investigo la resistividad..

quise medir la resistencia de mi bobina con el multimetro y me pitó de continuidad
esto deberia suceder?


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 28, 2011)

El problema es que no debes medirlo como medirías un diodo: Al ser de tan bajo valor:Obvio que va a marcar continuidad; tenés que medirlo como una resistencia...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

raulon dijo:
			
		

> ....quise medir la resistencia de mi bobina con el multimetro y me pitó de continuidad....


Cuando encuentres el valor de resistividad del cobre calcula en base al largo de alambre que empleaste la resistencia de tu bobina, la que ya hiciste.


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda cuando sea ingeniero ayudaré a los principiantes tal
como lo hacen ustedes.. saludos que esten bien!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

raulon dijo:
			
		

> Solo para comentarles que ya funcionó bien mi electroiman.
> Efectivamente necesitaba usar un cable de poco menos de 2 metros
> y estaba usando uno de mas de 5 metros solo porque *lei por ahi que
> entre mas vueltas le daba mas fuerza agarraba*.
> ...



¿ Para que consultas si luego no lees, ni haces lo que se te aconseja ?
Y lo que leíste por ahí es cierto


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Disculpa Fogonazo no fue mi intencion segun yo hice lo que me aconsejaste solo que estaba mal
me confundi recuerda que apenas voy en primer año, tenia mal el diametro de mi cable y ademas tenia mal la resistividad. En realidad estaba muy errado cuando puse que mi electroiman estaba funcionando bien pues asi parecia pero en realidad sigue igual. Espero no te enfades y me puedas echar la mano.

La resistividad del cobre es de 0,0172

El diametro del alambre es 0,64mm

La formula para calcular es resistividad por longitud entre diametro

Entonces mi cable tiene una resistencia de aproximadamente 0.05 Ohms por metro


----------



## junior90 (Ene 28, 2011)

La resistividad es igual a constante de resistividad por área del conductor entre longitud del mismo, iguala la ecuación a la resistencia que quieres que tenga tu bobina (ley de ohm de acuerdo al voltaje de la fuente y la corriente que debería consumir para que no se autoproteja) te queda una sola incógnita, tienes el constante de resistividad, el área y solo necesitas conseguir la longitud,despeja y tendrás la longitud del cable que necesitas para la bobina de tu electroimán, solo es cuestión de detener a analizar, suerte con tu proyecto.

:Ya veo que editaste el post, que bueno que lograste conseguir el resultado. Te felicito


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Que tal Junior90 muchas gracias por darte el tiempo de contestar.
Pues aqui estoy batallando todavia. Saque las cuentas que me dijiste
pero el resultado que me da es que ocupo mas de 300 metros cosa que no
es factible ya que unicamente cuento como con 10 metros..

veras como saque las cuentas:
Fuente 18v 1.7A
constante de resistividad 0.0172
area 64mm
Resistencia por metro 0.5

en total me da que la resistividad que ocupo es de 10.5 y para conseguirla ocupo mas de 300 metros
que puedo hacer????


----------



## junior90 (Ene 28, 2011)

supongamos que quieres que la fuente consuma solo 1A para no forzarla, R=18V/1A= 18ohm, si dices que te da una resistencia de 0,5ohm por cada metro..... entonces 18/0.5ohm= 36metros de alambre. actualmente que corriente esta consumiendo el circuito? para estar ceguro que el problema es la fuente! si tienes menos de esa cantidad de alambre has los cálculos a ver que resistencia te da.

área es en unidad de distancia al cuadrado, para el área del alambre es radio al cuadrado por 2pi. solo te lo digo porque leí área 64mm, no se si hiciste los cálculos del área correctamente porque no he hecho los cálculos, es solo un comentario por si a caso.


----------



## raulon (Ene 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias Junior le di 30 metros y funcionó a la perfección
el unico problema que tiene es que se calienta demasiado en lo que
lo conecto


----------



## junior90 (Ene 29, 2011)

claro, es logico que valla a calentar, recuerda que entre el terminal positivo y negativo de la fuente apenas hay una resistencia de 15 ohm, entonces el alambre esta disipando una potencia= R*I^2, o V^2/R, es decir una potencia de 21,6 Watts, demasiado diría yo.


----------



## raulon (Ene 29, 2011)

si habia hecho mal los calculos le puse un cero de mas..
muchas gracias junior te lo agradezco infinitamente y nos vemos
en la serie del caribe jajaj saludos


----------



## junior90 (Ene 29, 2011)

jajajajajaja dale


----------



## metoruma (Feb 17, 2011)

fijate aca ------>  http://robots-argentina.com.ar/robots.htm
todo lo que es "actuadores".
muchos casos sho uso preenlatados como ser...: servos 
de aviacion a escala.

suerte.


----------



## chevaca (Feb 18, 2011)

hola.
unos consejos para tu electroiman es que esl cable que utilizes se grueso y que el materia donde lo pongas sea de hierro del que tienen los transformadores en forma de E y que el amperaje no sea pequeño (que sea entre 5 y 10 )

saludos...


----------



## henaika (Feb 24, 2011)

Saludos a todos, me dejaron un trabajo de diseño de un par de electroimanes como los que les muestro en la figura y necesito hacer su modelamiento matematico: calcular la fuerza de atraccion y de repulsion (cuando cambio la polaridad de uno de ellos) y de que dependen estas fuerzas; hasta que distancia puedo separar los electroimanes para q se puedan atraer,alguien tiene algun analisis similar? o como lo puedo realizar? tambien tengo q tener en cuenta el peso de estos. Ademas para realizar el cambio de polaridad los puedo hacer con electronica con un circuito de conmutacion creo, no se si alguno me podria brindar un circuito para una potencia regular, imagino q los electroimanes funcionaran con 2 amp +o-. Gracias


----------



## DSP (Feb 24, 2011)

Eso me suena mas a fisica que a electronica, creo que tienen que ver mucho los materiales que ocupes, seria bueno buscar las formulas y postearlas


----------



## mmcompu (Mar 10, 2011)

Dr Caos dijo:
			
		

> A ver a ver...
> ¿Acaso no un Ampere es una unidad de carga entre una unidad de tiempo? El hecho de ser un Ampere ya tiene implicito el tiempo.



Dr. Caos, Tienes un ligero Caos conceptual en torno al Ampere dado que este es la unidad para medir la intensidad de la corriente, no tiene nada que ver con el tiempo, tambien escuche por ahi una definicion que dice que es la cantidad de corriente que pasa por un conductor en un instante dado, instante, no lapso de tiempo, para medir la intensidad en el transcurso del tiempo se utiliza el Amper hora.

A mayor intensidad de corriente mayor intensidad de campo magnetico aunque tambien depende de la seccion, es por esto que pareciera que mas vueltas generan mas potencia pero no siempre es asi, mas vueltas con el mismo cable generan mas seccion pero menor intensidad por lo que si necesitas mas potencia debes dar mas vueltas pero con un alambre mas grueso, de este modo obtienes mayor seccion sin disminuir la intensidad. ¿excepciones? el nucleo magnetico, independientemente del material que sea, se satura rapidamente por lo que aumentar la intensidad despues del punto de saturacion genera muy poca ganancia de potencia, de tal modo que si agregas mas vueltas con el mismo cable a un nucleo ya saturado veras un incremento de potencia aunque la intensidad decaiga.


----------



## maritenz (Mar 11, 2011)

No se si lo aclararon anteriormente, pero el tipo de bobina que estas haciendo es un solonoide y según la fisica dice que el campo se concentra unicamente en el interior del solenoide y en las tapas por asi decirlo se empieza a curvar el campo magnetico, te dejo una imagen con el campo. Espero que te sirva.

Como se obvserva el campo magnetico es uniforme en el interior y disperso en el exterior. 

Lei que la cantidad de vueltas no importaba y eso no es cirto, la cantidad de vueltas esta directamente relacionada con el campo magnetico y la corriente también. Por lo tanto a mayor cantidad de vueltas mayor cantidad de campo, pero el cobre tiene resistencia pero una vuelta no va a influir en casi nada la resistencia.

Te dejo las formulas por si tenes alguna duda.

Campo magnetico del solenoide
B= K*i*(N/L)

K: constante. Permeabilidad magnética en el vacio = 1,2566 370 614... × 10-6 N·A-2
i: corriente circulante
N: número de vueltas
L:longitud de la bobina (de del cable)

Resistencia de la bobina
R=C*(l/A)
C: constante de resistividad del material
l:longitud del cable
A: área del cable

te dejo una pagina con un aplet. El solenoide y el toroide


----------



## lordfrac (Abr 14, 2011)

hola, hoy tengo un examen  de electromagnetismo y repasando apuntes en Internet vi que las maquinas para tatuar usan 2 electroimanes, así que hice un electroiman  para ver que onda (cabe aclarar que ya tengo una maquina para tatuar pero con un motor eléctrico) y me empezó a calentar mucho (la bobina), me fui a mis apuntes e hice los cálculos para que no caliente pero no tenia nada de fuerza, volví a los cálculos y vi que las fuerza de un electroiman se da en Newtons  o  kilopondios, cosa que no entiendo. osea ¿cuantos N o Kp se necesitan para atraer un acero que pesa 1 Kg?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2011)

Tomado de google:



> Es una unidad de fuerza.
> El kilopondio equivale a la fuerza que imparte una aceleración gravitatoria igual a la gravedad de la tierra(9.80665 m/s2) a la masa de un kilogramo.
> 
> Es decir que un Kilopond equivale a 9.80665 Newtons
> ...


----------



## lordfrac (Abr 14, 2011)

"Para dejártelo aun mas fácil. si estas soportando un cuerpo con una masa de 1 kg entonces ejerces una fuerza de 1 kp (un Kilopondio) o bien 1000 p (mil pondios), para contrarrestar el peso del objeto."
gracias, lo de kipedia ya lo había leído pero no entendía.
osea que si quiero atraer 1g tengo que tener un electroiman de 1p de fuerza no?
gracias por responder


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2011)

exacto   .......


----------



## rgirardriper (Ago 15, 2011)

Creo que lo que se podria usar la ley de Faraday para poder calcular el campo total de tu electroiman
Vε =dΦ/dt donde Φ=BAcos(angulo) sustituye esa formula en la otra despeja para B v= el voltaje que pones en tu bobina y de quedaria V*dt/Acos(angulo)=B donde B es el campo magnetico A el area V el voltaje que pasa por la bobina el cos sera de 0 para q te de a 1  espero que eso te ayude


----------



## ramiroabrego (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola, buen día a todos. Quisiera me proporcionaran las bases para el diseño de un electroimán, necesito saber los factores a considerar para el diseño de uno  que pueda cargar 1kg de peso. ¿Como se hace ese tipo de calculo?¿que variables se toman en cuenta?

Espero haberme explicado, de antemano muchisimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2011)

Bueeeno, empezando por el principio esa masa de 1Kg debe ser de algún material ferromagnético o paramagnético para que el electroimán lo atraiga

Supongo que 1Kg no es poca masa para un electroimán así que vas a necesitar un gran campo y por ende una gran corriente...por ende un eje robusto y unas "pocas" espiras de alambre bastante grueso...

en internet no hay info sobre fabricarlos?


----------



## ramiroabrego (Sep 6, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Bueeeno, empezando por el principio esa masa de 1Kg debe ser de algún material ferromagnético o paramagnético para que el electroimán lo atraiga
> 
> Supongo que 1Kg no es poca masa para un electroimán así que vas a necesitar un gran campo y por ende una gran corriente...por ende un eje robusto y unas "pocas" espiras de alambre bastante grueso...
> 
> en internet no hay info sobre fabricarlos?



No he encontrado algo que realmente me sirva, sólo que depende del numero de vueltas que hagas y el voltaje que le pongas. El detalle es que la corriente debe ser maximo de 1A, pero no se como obtener una relacion que me diga el numero de vueltas a utilizar o el voltaje que se debe de aplicar, ¿me explico?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok hermano, pero se me hace que con 1A no vas a levantar 1Kg...es decir la potencia necesaria para elevar esa masa es mucho...y por ende...necesitas mucha potencia eléctrica sin mensionar la que se pierde en forma de calor y en el hierro...

por ende...te recomiendo que trates de usar una fuente de unos...24Vcc pero con unos 5A..no sé bien...pero se me hace que por ahi vamos a andar...

Sino a 1A vas a necesitar unos 100Vcc o tal vez más tensión y al final no va a resultar.

busco info y vuelvo al ataque 

ahi esta....lee este articulo...dice que con una bateria supongo que 12Vcc 55Ah el cientifico que invento el electroimán levanto 4KG

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroimán


ahi estan todos los calculos de la fuerzas y todo...espero te sirva


----------



## ramiroabrego (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, muchisimas gracias.
Lo de 1A es la limitante que nos pusieron en la facultad para realizar el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2011)

Supongo que por lo que estuve leyendo con 1A debe bastar...porque segun el archivo se usan (y ahora que lo pienso es verdad ) para levantar pesos de mas de 25000Kg

Bueno, 1A significa que la sección del alambre es conocida...solo falta la tensión a aplicar y listo...ahi sacas las espiras. Depsués y lo más importante el núcleo que el mejor supongo que es ferrita cilindrico


----------



## gary1417 (Sep 9, 2011)

Muy buenas a todos, quisiera saber como crear un electroimán con la mayor fuerza posible y a la vez lo más pequeño posible. He hecho electroimanes antes pero he usado pilas de 1.5V y el bobinado ha sido de muy poca vueltas, alguna vez intenté hacer uno con mayor voltaje y amperaje y el alambre se sobrecalentaba; por eso también quisiera saber cuantas vueltas como mínimo debo darle a mi eletroimán para que no haga corto circuito y no se recaliente. Supongo que algunos me dirán que depende de la corriente y la tensión que use. Pero  es por eso que supongo que debe existir una fórmula que relacione: corriente, tensión, espesor de alambre, número de vueltas. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2011)

A ver si te sirve esto...

http://usuarios.multimania.es/udtecno/UD/Electroimanes.pdf


----------



## sador (Sep 10, 2011)

hola.

muy buena la  informacion de lubeck,quizas tambien pueda ayudarte este enlace,aunque no es tan bueno como su pdf,suerte!! y espero que subas fotos de tu proyecto si lo terminas un saludo!!



http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090708113906AA3GuqI


----------



## gary1417 (Sep 11, 2011)

muchísimas gracias a ambos la información que me enviaron me es muy útil, publicaré fotos cuando lo termine.


----------



## spellongo (Nov 30, 2011)

hice un electroima de 222 espiras con cable de cobre calibre 18 con nucleo de tornillos de fierro de 15 cm de alto usando una longitud de 5 cm para hacer el embobinado, los tornillos estan alrededor de un tubo de pvc como guia para el nucleo del electroiman
usando una fuente de voltaje de corriente directa de 15 volts que entrega una corriente de 1.75 A el electroiman funciona
pero al querer utilizar una fuente de voltaje y corriente variable conectada al electroiman no genera casi nada de campo magnetico muy apenas hay algo de fuerza sobre las cabezas de los tornillos, incluso poniendo las fuentes variables en serio generando 60 volts y 6.62 A no funciona el electroiman
 por que pasa esto? ayuda por favor...
Las fuentes variables que utilizo son TENMA


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 1, 2011)

primero,¿los 15v eran dc pura"sin rizado"  o eran alterna o con componente de esta?
segundo si eran dc y no tenian rizado lo unico que se me ocurre es la polaridad del campo inviertela.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 1, 2011)

spellongo dijo:
			
		

> hice un electroima de 222 espiras con cable de cobre calibre 18 con nucleo de tornillos de fierro de 15 cm de alto usando una longitud de 5 cm para hacer el embobinado, los tornillos estan alrededor de un tubo de pvc como guia para el nucleo del electroiman
> usando una fuente de voltaje de corriente directa de 15 volts que entrega una corriente de 1.75 A el electroiman funciona


Aunque no estás diciendo cual es la resistencia del bobinado, si el tubo de PVC fuera de diámetro ~50mm --> Rbobina sería menor  de 1Ω. 

Eso significa que cuando conectás la bobina se te viene abajo la tensión porque deberían circular cerca de 15A (que de paso la quemarían).



> pero al querer utilizar una fuente de voltaje y corriente variable conectada al electroiman no genera casi nada de campo magnetico muy apenas hay algo de fuerza sobre las cabezas de los tornillos, incluso poniendo las fuentes variables en serio generando 60 volts y 6.62 A no funciona el electroiman
> por que pasa esto? ayuda por favor...
> Las fuentes variables que utilizo son TENMA


No conozco esas fuentes, pero los valores que medís no tienen sentido y dudo que *esas fuentes* puedan alimentar *esa bobina*. Que además con 60V la quemarían mas rápido.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

Interesante sobre todo por la iniciativa, más alla que cometio un error intento hacerlo, deberias probar con una tensión más baja, el tema es que por cada volt de la fuente necesitaras 1A, tu arrollamiento deberia ser mayor al menos tener unos 10 ohm entonces para 12V tendrias 1.2A lo cual para ese alambre es poco alto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

O alimentarlo con alterna , aprovechando la caida inductiva.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 25, 2011)

Acaba de llegar a mis manos un electroiman, que se utilizaba en un centro comercial para la sujección de una puerta, el modelo en cuestión es éste.
El problema es que no se que uso darle, o si me puede servir para algún experimento interesante, como hacer "levitar" objetos o algo así, vosotros que pensáis?


----------



## djwash (Dic 25, 2011)

Si el agujero central atreviesa el electroiman podes hacer un timbre...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 25, 2011)

Si, si lo atraviesa.. pero un timbre... jajajaja 
no se, pensaba en hacer algo más curioso, no se si me entiendes


----------



## tatajara (Dic 25, 2011)

una grua con un par de motores PAP jeje 
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola arrivaellobo

Tal vez te gustaría desarrollar un levitador magnético como el de las imágenes adjuntas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 26, 2011)

jajaja buena idea... si funciona invito a todos los del foro a comer! jajaja
lo del levitador magnético me llama la atención. El láser es para detectar cuando el objeto se acerca demasiado al electroiman, entonces se desactiva éste por unos instantes para que el objeto baje... me equivoco?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 26, 2011)

Hola arrivaellobo

Efectivamente, el Láser es para detectar cuando el objeto se acerca demasiado al electroimán.
Pero no se desactiva éste, sino que el circuito a donde está conectado baja proporcionalmente la corriente que circula por la bobina del electroimán entonces el objeto baja por la fuerza de gravedad dejando pasar más luz con lo que el circuito enviará más corriente a la bobina y atraerá el objeto.
En ese circulo se quedará el sistema hasta que la fuerza magnética sea igual a la fuerza gravitacional que atrae el objeto hacia la tierra(Mundo).
En ese instante el objeto quedará suspendido en el aire.

Este experimento lo vi en una feria por acá en mi ubicación pero el objeto era un Mundito metálico; el presentador de este experimento hacía jirar el mundo y éste se quedaba dando vueltas en el aire.
Fue en una feria donde se expusieron servomecanismos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electrosurf (May 16, 2012)

hola, soy recien ingresado en la carrera de electronica, y con respecto al levitador magnetico de las imagenes adjuntas,que me gustaria presentarlo para la materia de electricidad y magnetsimo, me gustaria saber,¿cual es la corriente que debemos sumistrarle al electroiman?,¿o de cuantas vueltas es?. agredeceria la ayuda.saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2012)

Hola electrosurf

Hubiera sido más rápido si indagas en Google.com por esta frase:
*calculo para electroimanes*
Hay muchísima información al respecto.

Por acá dan una muy breve explicación de los electroimanes:
http://electroimán.com/
En la parte baja de la página.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2012)

con un electro iman se puede hacer una tatuadora


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 26, 2012)

Es una buena idea SSTC! El problema es que el electroimán que tengo pesa mucho como para darle ese uso, sería algo incómodo, pero gracias!


----------



## djwash (May 26, 2012)

Yo ya tendria mi timbre sonando...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2012)

si si, el electroimán tiene que tener una dimensión como un peso mas o menos bueno sino es todo un tema para el que lo quiere manipular. Otra idea mas no se me ocurre mas que un aparato que hizo edison, pero no me acuerdo el nombre era para dibujar en los metales era como un lápiz que al colocar tensión se accionaba el percutor que tiene como un resorte (martillo de warner) que al liberar volvía, bueno todo ese mecanismo el generaba un pulso de alta tensión que generaba un arco eléctrico que ayudaba a la corrosión del metal y dibujabas, pero de que me acuerde el nombre todo un tema


----------



## jograci (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola, soy principiante y tengo el siguiente problema:

He construido un pequeño electroimán y al conectarlo a una fuente de alimentacación de 12V y 1 A, esta salta en contocircuito, (logico ya que la resistencia del electroiman es prácticamente nula).

He conectado una resistencia en sere con el electroimán de 47 ohms, para reducir la intensidad del circuito pero  el voltaje cae a 0 y no funciona. ¿alguna solución?

Mucahas gracias por sus aportaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

jograci dijo:


> Hola, soy principiante y tengo el siguiente problema:
> 
> He construido un pequeño electroimán y al conectarlo a una fuente de alimentacación de 12V y 1 A, esta salta en contocircuito, (logico ya que la resistencia del electroiman es prácticamente nula).
> 
> ...



Cambia el bobinado del electroimán, muchas (Muchísimas) mas vueltas de alambre y de menor calibre.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2013)

La fuerza magnetomotriz se mide en amperios por vuelta A·V, así que o pones de lo uno o de lo otro.


----------



## jograci (Ene 15, 2013)

Fogonazo, me podrías dar más detalles, ya que muchísimas vueltas no se cuantas son, existe alguna relación. En cuanto al núcleo de hierro del interior ¿mejor grueso o delgado, largo o corto?.
Si pudieses darme más detalles sería perfecto.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2013)

Varios cientos de vueltas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2013)

La cantidad de vueltas se puede calcular de varias formas, por ejemplo puedes calcular por el consumo en CC que tendrá el electroimán, para esto averiguas la resistividad del alambre que vas a emplear, con este dato y el consumo que quieres tener calculas el largo de alambre, con el largo del alambre calculas la cantidad de vueltas.


----------



## Gossu (Ene 31, 2013)

Estoy diseñando un motor, tendra 4 electroimanes, que  se energizaran de forma pulsante, para atraer unos imanes permanentes acoplados en el rotor, y asi el motor gire.

Los Electroimanes seran 4, conectados en serie y funcionaran con CC. Estaran alimentados desde la red, a 230V, y al rectificarlo seran 310V.

Como estan en serie a cada uno le caen 77,5V

Cada electroiman consumira 2A, (Este dato me lo invento, quiero que consuman bastante para que el motor tenga fuerza)

Cada electroiman tendra una resistencia de 77,5/2 = 38,75 OHms

*CONDUCTOR*

Sera rigido esmaltado de 0,13mm2 , que creo que soporta 2,2A, no estoy seguro.

Longitud del cable: L=(R*S)/p = (38,75*0,13)/0,017= 296m de cable


*NUCLEO*

El nucleo de cada electroiman tendra un Diametro de D=1,5cm

Calculo la circunferencia= 2*pi*r = 2*3,14*0,75= 4,71cm. En metros = 0.0471m

Numero aprox de espiras = Longitud del cable/cricunferencia nucleo=296/0,0471=6284 espiras.


¿Que os parece, esta todo correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Me da miedito lo que estás por hacer 

Si los 220Vac los rectificás *sin capacitor* , entonces te queda una pulsante de 100 Hz que se considera 190 Vdc.

El alambre considera una sección de 1mm² para 3 A , no saqué cuentas pero será de 0,4 mm de diámetro para 2 Amperes

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=rbUKUZzoIILS9QSeoICAAw

Cuando pruebes *"eso"* al menos conectalo en serie con un plancha (de ropa) o una estufa de cuarzo


----------



## Gossu (Feb 4, 2013)

Necesito saber que diametro de hilo es el que aguanta 0,5A
Lo que pasa es que cada tabla me pone un diametro diferente.
Una me dice 0,5mm otra 0,2mm etc


----------



## Gnewton (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola. 
Me sumo con una consulta. 
Estoy intentando hacer un electroimán pequeño ya que irá en la punta de un brazo tipo grúa para levantar objetos pequeños.
La consulta es si tengo que poner algún diodo, resistencia u otra cosa para que no se produzca un corto o dañe el PIC, ya que la idea es activarlo/desactivarlo con 5v desde un microcontrolador.
Con este voltaje qué tipo de cable podría usar?
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2013)

No solo de voltios vive el hombre, hay amperios, vatios, julios...

Pon un transistor o un buffer adecuado.


----------



## Gnewton (Feb 28, 2013)

Si, es cierto... 
Hace poco que estoy metido en el ámbito de la electrónica y no se lo suficiente ni para preguntar, jeje.

Te cuento un poco mas: mi robot se alimenta con 3 baterías de celular de 800 mAh c/u en serie que da los 12v que necesito.
Lo que puedo usar entonces en la parte libre que tengo de un circuito con un L293 para controlar el motor de CC, ya que así le puedo enviar los 12 v desde las baterías.

Mi pregunta mas que nada, va a algo muy básico: si para hacer un electroimán debo unir los polos de mis baterías a través de un cable que da muchas vueltas alrededor de un clavo o hierro, no hace falta que ponga alguna protección? No quiero arruinar las baterías...

Gracias y perdón la ignorancia.


----------



## Arceda (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola, tengo que construir un electroiman que funcione con una batería de auto, la misma genera 12v.
Son varias las preguntas que me cuestiono.

Que calibre de cable uso?
Que longitud de cable uso?

Construí un electroiman pero se calienta el cable, o sea que tengo que darle mas vueltas al cable o usar otro calibre.

Me gustaría saber alguna formula para yo asi poder calcular si aumentar los amperios para dar mas potencia o disminuir los mismos.

Como determino la longitud de cable para un determinado calibre y para esos 12v?

Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Las fórmulas buscalas por Internet .

Te doy algunos datos.

En un electroiman alimentado por corriente continua la corriente está relacionada con la tensión y la resistencia del bobinado, solo por ley de Ohm

I = V / R 

De allí podés calcular la potencia *eléctrica* : P = V * I = V²/ R = I²*R (son 3 fórmulas equivalentes)

Y además , cuantas mas espiras-vueltas tengas , mas fuerza tendrá.

Saludos !


----------



## JCAK (Abr 25, 2014)

¿Y si probás de usar algún software de simulación epecífico para magnetísmo, tipo ANSYS Maxwell ?
Te paso el Link:

http://www.ansys.com/Products/Simul...s/Multiphysics+Enabled+Products/ANSYS+Maxwell

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2014)

creo ya hay un hilo que trata sobre este tema ,al menos recuerdo haberlo visto y donde estaban las formulas,,pero no estoy muy seguro,quizas me equivoque,
PD;
 si lo encuentro le pongo el enlace ¡¡


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Y además , cuantas mas espiras-vueltas tengas , mas fuerza tendrá.


No, es entre mayor sea la sección transversal de conductor, más vueltas significas que sumas el campo resultante por cada espira así que el campo se hace más grande, pero un cable con el doble de sección y la mitad de vueltas tendrá el mismo efecto, la diferencia es que menos vueltas es menor longitud, menor resistencia y más corriente lo que lo atravesará.


----------



## opamp (Abr 26, 2014)

La Fmagnetica és funcion directa de los Amperio-Vueltas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2014)

Claro Nuyel , cómo te dice Opamp es _función directa de la relación Ampere-Vueltas_.

En los de corriente alterna practicamente se descarta la resistencia Ohmica y se calcula la corriente a partir de la impedancia.

En cambio en los de contínua , la corriente depende _exclusivamente_ de la resistencia Ohmica del alambre.

Entonces , según el largo y diámetro del alambre tendrás x Ohms y x espiras , para una medida de electroimán dada.

Si pongo alambre más grueso para disponer de *mas corriente* , entonces podré colocar *menos espiras*.

Y si pongo más espiras , entonces deberán ser de alambre más fino.

Finalmente habrá un valor que comprometa algo de corriente y algo de espiras para lograr el electrimán mas fuerte , considerando una determinada dimensión del electrimán.

Y finalmente tenés que ver , como parte del diseño , cómo disipas la potencia - calor 


Saludos !


----------



## Bandicut (Ago 26, 2017)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un proyecto personal. Quiero controlar un freno de pastas de fricción que funciona por medio de un electroimán a 24VCD 20A máximo.

Quiero que la acción de frenado sea gradual. Lo primero que pensé fue aumentar gradualmente el voltaje pero leyendo algunos temas en este foro me doy cuenta que es posible utilizar PWM para hacer el control.

Entonces pienso utilizar algún PIC a 5V y amplificar la señal con un IRFP250 controlado con un TC4422.

Aquí es donde tengo problemas pues no se que valor deben tener las resistencias que tengo que utilizar para conectar estos circuitos entre si, especialmente la resistencia que va en Pull-Dawn. 

Parese ser un tema laborioso pero solo estoy buscando tener una idea aproximada para poder hacer algunas pruebas.

Por otro lado me gustaria saber que opinan del metodo que quiero emplear para hacer el control. ¿Voy por buen camino o estoy totalmente perdido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2017)

Lo que propones es básicamente un "Levitador magnético" no con la misma función, pero si muy similar en su funcionamiento. 

Lee estos temas 

*Levitador magnético*


----------



## krlosss (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola Bendicut. 

Si he entendido bien, su proyecto es un freno de fricción para un mecanismo inercial, como ruedas o poleas.
En tal caso la aproximación al problema quizá no sea la mas conveniente. Pues el electroimán se actvará a full o no, sin progresiones.

Si bien es posible diseñar un freno  con electroimanes (frenos cremallera en sistemas de seguridad en trenes de escalado, sistemas EPI's durante emergencia de caida, etc.), la eficiencia energética del sistema será muy baja. Amén de ruidoso y poco confiable. 
De hecho es un sistema de "usar una vez y tirar" y suele emplearse  como contingencia o último recurso, cuando todos los demás sistemas han fallado.

Si me permite una sugerencia, le recomiendo dos alternativas.
Ambas son un poco mas onerosas que el "direct drive" propuesto, pero creo que ese sobrecoste se amortiza con la usabilidad.


Un sistema seria utilizar freno hidráulico, cuya intensidad de frenado se logra con bombas de modulación. Este es un sistema relativamente sencillo de implementar, similar en concepto a los que emplea la industria automovilística en el control electrónico de frenada, EDB. Similar al ABS.
Se desarrolla con autómata programable al uso, caso de ser una aplicación no crítica. Comandado por un RTOS si la aplicación es crítica o requiere gran predictibilidad.

Otra alternativa es el KERS, tambien empleado en automovilismo de competición y en en sistemas avanzados de transporte público (trenes AV, tranvías, vehículos híbridos, etc.), pero hay que contar con dispositivos acumuladores de energía, y si estos ultimos son inviables, emplear freno reostático, donde el principal escollo es es la disipación de calor.

Además de los arriba comentados, existen otros sistemas dinámicos. Desde freno para aviones hasta posicionadores nanométricos.

Dependiendo de muchos factores como masas, resistencia de materiales, coste, tipo de anclaje, espacio disponible y un largo etcétera, es indispensable elegir en función de estos.

A la espera sus comentarios, le envío un cordial saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola, si se aplica PWM, a un electrofreno, puede conseguirse, progresividad. Pues si la fcia. de dicho PWM, es muy superior a la resonancia mecánica del dispositivo. De ésta manera, el mecanismo, NO puede seguir los cambios de señal. Habrá que probar diferentes valores de fcia. hasta conseguir que el sistema sea, lo más silencioso posible.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2017)

El TC4422 es un driver directo, que maneja picos de 9A y 2A continuos, o utilzas ese o el irfp250
utiliza uno u otro 
Por otro lado tendrias que tener la curva del fabricante para establecer tus valores por pasos.
En cuanto a los valores depende que es lo que queres hacer,
Deberias proponer un esquema aproximado para ver que es lo que necesitas


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 27, 2017)

hola, deberías de tener información del fabricante sobre el electroiman que usaras, porque algunos no van bien con PWM, yo te recomendaría los que usábamos en uteco spa, son frenos electromagnéticos de polvo,los hay de muchas marcas, (uno bueno es el warner) no admiten PWM pero son simples, robustos y funcionan de 0 a 90vdc a 5Amperios.....grandes empresas lo usan por su fiabilidad y simpleza como en las mirage que cuestan casi 2 millones de Euros...saludos


----------



## Bandicut (Ago 27, 2017)

Les agradezco a todos por sus comentarios.

Conseguí prestado un circuito que posiblemente sea para controlar el freno pero el que me lo presto dice que ya no sirve aunque es original, después subo alguna foto.

Lo que busco es hacer un control parecido al que se utilizaría para un motor de CD.


----------



## SirLouen (Oct 25, 2017)

Me gustaria saber si sería posible regular la fuerza de sujección de un imán de cerradura

Ejemplo:
https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B01LXAIFG0

El objeto sería: poder tener un interruptor de 3 estados: Encendido 12V, Intermedio 6V, Apagado 0V. 

El objetivo sería: Puerta cerrada casi imposible de abrir, Puerta semi-cerrada (se puede abrir ejerciendo presión), Puerta abierta (no hay que ejercer presión alguna para abrirla)

Yo he probado con un dimmer y funcionar, funciona bien, es decir, si bajo el dimmer a 0, no hay fuerza de sujección ninguna, si lo pongo a 12V la sujección es muy fuerte (60G), y si lo pongo por la mitad, existe sujección, pero no tan fuerte (30G)

Pero la cuestión aquí es que no tengo claro hasta que punto este mecanismo sería seguro y/o podría destruir a corto plazo, el mecanismo de la cerradura (porque entiendo que el mecanismo estará diseñado para 0V o 12V no para estados intermedios).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola, más allá de que el mecanismo funcione. Tienes que tener en cuenta, que estará energizado casi todo el tiempo, y eso se traduce a disipación de calor.
En cambio un pestillo electromecánico de portón, sólo se energiza para abrir.


----------



## SirLouen (Oct 25, 2017)

Si Gudino, eso me da igual. 

¿Pero que problema ves con la disipación de calor? El sistema esta diseñado así, así que entiendo que la disipación de calor en 12V estaría contemplada en el diseño (por tanto tambien entiendo que la disipación de calor en sería muchisimo inferior)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2017)

No veo ningún problema en alimentar la bobina con menos tensión que la nominal , inclusive podria ser una fuente en vez del dimmer.

Saludos !


----------



## zonosfera (Oct 26, 2017)

SirLouen dijo:


> eso me da igual.


Esa respuesta no tiene fundamento alguno, es como si no te importara un buen desempeño del equipo..

a lo que va Gudino, es que la bobina estara energizada permanentemente sea el estado que desee el amigo..., ya que estas cerraduras estan diseñadas para recibir un pulso unico y corto para abrirla....

a lo que entiendo es que quiere modificarla para qiue no corra el pestillo, si no que actue solo de electroiman, y bloquee una puerta por la intensidad del campo magnetico generado por medio del voltaje aplicado... 12V, fuerte campo magnetico, que impide abrir la puerta, 6V, campo magnetico reducido, mantiene la puerta cerrada, pero con algo de presion se puede abrir... 0V... ya se sabe...

Esto debera trabajar necesariamente sin pestillo, ya que al suprimirse el campo magnetico, el pestillo permanecera en su sitio bloqueando la puerta, como una cerradura tradicional...



SirLouen dijo:


> ¿Pero que problema ves con la disipación de calor? El sistema esta diseñado así, así que entiendo que la disipación de calor en 12V estaría contemplada en el diseño (por tanto tambien entiendo que la disipación de calor en sería muchisimo inferior)


Esa bobina a 12V permanentes generara mucho calor... alli es donde viene el problema, contrario a los 6V aplicados que apenas entibiara a la misma... la bobina de una cerradura electrica, esta diseñada solo para recibir un pulso de energia, que es el que energiza la bobina, crea el campo magnetico y retrae el pestillo para abrir la cerradura..., por diseño esta contemplado asi, y el pestillo regresa a su posicion de cerrado mecanicamente gracias a la ayuda de un resorte, no por otro campo magnetico que empuje el pestillo en direccion contraria a la apertura...

Saludos...


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 26, 2017)

Buenas, a ver hay cerraduras tipo hospital que permanecen energizadas todo el tiempo, constan de un electroimán, las cuales solo se desenergizan para poder abrir las puertas, a esas creo que se refiere el compañero Sirlouen y el compañero Dosmetros también.
no es ningun problema energizarlas con menos, el resultado es el deseado, el problema es cuando se quiere  aumentar su fuerza.
Un abrazo
 El habla de esto






}no de esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2017)

Exactamente, y las he visto con un sensor de vibración en la puerta que si superaba cierto impacto les aumentaba la tensión cómo en un 50% durante un  minuto.


----------



## AtraElectro (Ago 15, 2018)

Buenas tarde compañeros.

Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria que me ayudarais en la medida de lo posible a resolver una duda que tengo desde hace ya bastante tiempo y es la siguiente. ¿como graduar un electroiman para que atraiga con mas o menos potencia? basicamente es controlar su poder de atraccion y hacerlo ademas con un material de por medio entre el inductor y el inducido si que este sea dañado.

Espero me podais ayudar. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2018)

La "fuerza" de un electroimán es proporcional a la sección del núcleo , a la cantidad de espiras y a la corriente que circule , así que lo mas práctico para variarla será modificando la tensión , mejor modo con un PWM

También será mas potente si el núcleo es un imán.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2018)

AtraElectro dijo:


> Buenas tarde compañeros.
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria que me ayudarais en la medida de lo posible a resolver una duda que tengo desde hace ya bastante tiempo y es la siguiente. ¿como graduar un electroiman para que atraiga con mas o menos potencia? basicamente es controlar su poder de atraccion y hacerlo ademas con un material de por medio entre el inductor y el inducido si que este sea dañado.
> 
> ...


Mas detalles de lo que pretendes estarían mejor. 
La fuerza magnetomotriz se mide en amperios·vuelta, asi que o quitas vueltas o quitas amperios.
La fuerza del electroimán es la fuerza magnetomotriz al cuadrado por la corriente por la permeabilidad partido por dos veces la longitud del núcleo al cuadrado


----------



## Makalister (Dic 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes, se que para alimentar continuamente un electroimán de 12v y 1.3Amp con 24v es necesario una resistencia de 10 Ohm y 17w.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, existe algún calculo para saber que resistencia es necesaria para alimentar este electroimán durante 2 segundos¿?.
Me gustaría saber si podría bajar los watios de la resistencia a un valor inferior manteniendo seguro su encendido.
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Kawacuba (Dic 21, 2020)

Makalister dijo:


> Buenas tardes, se que para alimentar continuamente un electroimán de 12v y 1.3Amp con 24v es necesario una resistencia de 10 Ohm y 17w.
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente, existe algún calculo para saber que resistencia es necesaria para alimentar este electroimán durante 2 segundos¿?.
> Me gustaría saber si podría bajar los watios de la resistencia a un valor inferior manteniendo seguro su encendido.
> Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


Hola, disculpa pero ¿puedes comentar un poco más que estás intentando hacer?   
Sobre la resistencia, si pones de 17W estás en el límite, debería ser al menos del doble si va estar continuamente alimentado.
Lo otro sería usar una bombilla de 12V 21W de las que usan los autos, en serie con el electroimán, seguramente una bombilla sea más fácil de conseguir que una resistencia de esas.


----------



## Makalister (Dic 21, 2020)

Buenas tardes kawacuba, voy activar un electroimán solamente durante 2 segundos. podría usar menos watios de resistencia?¿ o da igual el tiempo de encendido para el calculo de la resistencia??
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2020)

Para uso permanente hay que sobre-dimensionar generosamente las disipaciones , para 2 segundos se pueden sub-dimensionar e incluso alimentar electroimán con mayor voltaje . . .  15V por ejemplo.


----------



## Makalister (Dic 21, 2020)

*V*amos que en resumidas cuentas mejor que le deje esos 17 *W* aunque solo sean 2 segundos activados verdad?


----------

